# Running costs between 3 series and 5 series?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking at buying a diesel to use for work.

Has anyone experience of running cost differences between E90 and E60 variants.

Especially if there is a noticeable difference in parts or servicing.

Are Audi A3/A4 comparable?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can't tell you about the 3 series - but the 5-series costs lots of money at BMW.

Ours was 2-years old when we bought it, but the reason we went for that and not a similar priced A6 was that it had the 5-year servicing pack. Which essentially meant we had three years of not paying for servicing.

As soon as that ran out, I started taking it to an independent BMW specialist.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

320D M-Sport is the pick, really cheap to run, the E90 are supposedly superb


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> 320D M-Sport is the pick, really cheap to run, the E90 are supposedly superb


Surely if someone was going down that route, the 320ED would be the pick?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

clived said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > 320D M-Sport is the pick, really cheap to run, the E90 are supposedly superb
> ...


Only if buying new.

320d touring would be nice. I didn't realise most of the saloon don't have fold down seats. Not sure how practical that is. Apparently common on saloons, but I've never owned one.


----------



## Mark. (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, i've just bought a TT to replace my 320D M Sport E92 Coupe.

The running costs are pretty low with RFL being £95 a year and regularly getting 52+MPG.

The highest cost is the run flats, the fronts are £250 each and the rears £350 each. I have the optional 19" wheels.

Insurance is reasonable for me aged 37, £540 a year with protected no claims.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> Only if buying new.


Why, are used ones less efficient? There is a July 2010 car on the BMW site right now.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

New model then rather than new.

I'm looking at stuff under £10k.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ahhhh  You shoul have said!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

clived said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > 320D M-Sport is the pick, really cheap to run, the E90 are supposedly superb
> ...


No idea, not really up on the specific model designations / specs.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a 2010 318d, bought it last year, 6 months old, 3500 miles and £8k off list price. Had it for a year and it's just had it's first oil change at 18000 miles (£220 for an oil change!). BMW told me it needs 4 new tyres = £900!

But on the good side, it averages 50 mpg and the RFL is £30.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

MP said:


> I have a 2010 318d, bought it last year, 6 months old, 3500 miles and £8k off list price. Had it for a year and it's just had it's first oil change at 18000 miles (£220 for an oil change!). BMW told me it needs 4 new tyres = £900!
> 
> But on the good side, it averages 50 mpg and the RFL is £30.


£900?

They 19s?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> MP said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2010 318d, bought it last year, 6 months old, 3500 miles and £8k off list price. Had it for a year and it's just had it's first oil change at 18000 miles (£220 for an oil change!). BMW told me it needs 4 new tyres = £900!
> ...


Run flats I bet.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

clived said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > MP said:
> ...


Yes run flats, £250 each for the rears, £200 each for the front, from a BMW dealer so will be cheaper from other online companies though! But apparently run flats wear unevenly (around the edge) so you don't get as many miles out of them. Mine are near the limit at the edge and have about 4mm in the centre.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

MP said:


> Yes run flats, £250 each for the rears, £200 each for the front, from a BMW dealer so will be cheaper from other online companies though! But apparently run flats wear unevenly (around the edge) so you don't get as many miles out of them. Mine are near the limit at the edge and have about 4mm in the centre.


I wouldn't replace them with run flats anyway. Too expensive and worse handling. The E60 has room for a space saver under the boot floor and I'm guessing the E90 does too, so even if you don't want to just chance it with a can of tyre weld, you can still use normal tyres.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Our winter tyres are not RF so I bought the spare wheel kit. The problem with that is it doesn't fit in the wheel well as that has grooves in it for the cross members. You can either shave these off with a dremmel or buy another peice of matting from BMW for about £60.

I just took it out completely. But I think it's made the car noisier.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Spandex said:


> MP said:
> 
> 
> > Yes run flats, £250 each for the rears, £200 each for the front, from a BMW dealer so will be cheaper from other online companies though! But apparently run flats wear unevenly (around the edge) so you don't get as many miles out of them. Mine are near the limit at the edge and have about 4mm in the centre.
> ...


After getting a puncture last month and having to drive for a few miles with the run flat tyre flat, I would prefer to carry a spare anyway!

Yes, there probably is room in the boot, under the floor.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Hark said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


You seen the price of one new! £30k +
For a 2.0TDI BMW! Sod off £30 tax a year is nice but how many years can you tax a car for £30k

Touring have different rear suspension and very expensive when it goes wrong (unless you buy 2nd hand from a scrappy and do on your drive) Still cost £200 for parts tho 2nd hand


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Touring have different rear suspension and very expensive when it goes wrong (unless you buy 2nd hand from a scrappy and do on your drive) Still cost £200 for parts tho 2nd hand


ie: Phone Sheldon with beer money


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

can't see running costs being that much different at an indi, if choosing the same like for like engine


----------

